
Show HN: Localizer – Free open-source self-hosted crowd-translation platform - borodutch
I&#x27;ve built https:&#x2F;&#x2F;localizer.dev last week when I couldn&#x27;t find a solution that fit my needs. You can play with it live here: https:&#x2F;&#x2F;localize.todorant.com.
======
im_dario
What was you use case? Which formats does it generate?

~~~
borodutch
I just needed a simple place where I can store all of my translation strings
and upload/download them over a simple API, as well as be able to send a link
to whoever wants to help with translations.

It generates a simple JSON with all the translations — the article on how to
set up Localizer contains example scripts (taken from my projects) on how this
JSON can be parsed and converted into multiple formats :)

